# Charlie C's attempt at flipping into the world of fitness



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey!

So as the title says really. I am a former NPA competitor and due to being a former gymnast I've decided to try my hand at the UKBFF Fitness category in a few months..

I last competed in 2009 at the NPA Heart of England championships where I placed 4th with an invite to the finals. I weighed 48kgs on stage so needless to say my off season was all about putting some muscle on!

Since 2009 I got married and had another baby. My daughter is now 17 months and my son is 4 and I have also been trying to put on some size.

I am about 9-10 weeks out at the minute although have only been working with my new diet for a week and a half as my previous diet wasn't working at all. Results so far on this diet have been good so fingers crossed I can get the condition on stage that I want..

I train 4 times a week, split is usually like this:

Monday: Shoulders

Tuesday: Back

Wednesday: Gymnastics

Thursday: Biceps and Triceps

Friday: Legs

Saturday: Off

Sunday: Off

I'm doing 45mins of fasted cardio 6 days a week, routine practice three times a week (this is the only time I have access to a studio), posing every night 

Thanks for reading!

Pic is from my qualifier at my first ever show. I'm in the black on the far left


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi there! Good luck with your prep, hope all goes well! Looking forward to reading your journal!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Be really interested to follow this 

Good luck with prep missy xx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Keeks, great to have your support I've spotted your journal so will have a sneak peek shortly 

Thanks Queenie  hopefully it'll make for an interesting read!

Today would usually be leg day but my gymnastic coach couldn't do our usual weds night session she can only do tonight... gymnastics after a leg session is not an ace idea! Sooooo gymnastics tonight and legs tmr...

Due to my daughter being poorly yesterday I also missed biceps and triceps so will be hitting the gym after routine practice this afternoon so will update with my session abit later...

Cardio at 5:30am this morning to try and beat the heat but it was still just as hot oh well lay in tmr yipppppppeeeee!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

hey, good luck with prep, UKBFF def needs more fitness competitors and routines always fun to watch :thumb: which qualifier are you going to do?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Good luck with this Carly!

Defo an exciting class to compete in, always entertaining to watch. Cant wait to see you in action!

Hope Jay and the little ones are good!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

fitrut said:


> hey, good luck with prep, UKBFF def needs more fitness competitors and routines always fun to watch :thumb: which qualifier are you going to do?


Hey Hun, thanks for stopping by! I'm hoping to do Leamington Spa but may do Birmingham if I'm not quite ready.. Saw you in action last year you looked great, are you off to the Arnold's?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah hello  looking great! Subbed


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Good luck with this Carly!
> 
> Defo an exciting class to compete in, always entertaining to watch. Cant wait to see you in action!
> 
> Hope Jay and the little ones are good!


Thanks J  hope you are keeping healthy and not getting too stressed!

Jay and the kids are awesome as always!

So did cardio at 5:30am to try and escape the heat but it was still ridiculously warm!

Managed to get a studio to practice my routine in which was brilliant but man alive showed me how unfit I am, I was sweating buckets but was great as has shown me that I need to up the ante....

Went straight to the gym and supersetted biceps and triceps with no rest, I only had 30 mins as had to get back to my kiddie winks But was a good session, focused on controlling the negative today....

Got home, had about an hour to rest then shot off to gymnastics and had probably my best session to date, nailed all the skills and didn't suffer with any injury niggles which usually surface  managed the elephant lift by myself for the first time, not sure I've enough time to get it in the routine but was a massive hurdle to have finally nailed it...

Refeed tmr , so excited and more importantly my lay in schweeeeeeeet!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah hello  looking great! Subbed


Thanks Hun, no up to date pics yet, my avi is from last year but thanks for reading  x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Hun, thanks for stopping by! I'm hoping to do Leamington Spa but may do Birmingham if I'm not quite ready.. Saw you in action last year you looked great, are you off to the Arnold's?


done both before Leamington and Bham, both good shows, last Bham show had nice supp bags too  thanks, yep Im preparing for Arnolds. will come here to check you out  and best of luck of course with a prep


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

So had my cheat this Saturday, had a nice lay in which was so needed although a lay in is 8am for me..

Did routine practice at the studio, it's all coming together I'm still fairly heavy footed and it's not flowing nicely enough yet but still 9 weeks out so just got to practice, practice, practice and hopefully as I get lighter it'll get abit easier to throw myself around the floor 

Cheat meal, hubby cooked AMAZING burgers soooo good, then hit a small bit of choc before smashing the weight watchers goodies, toffee ice cream, syrup sponge and haribo yummy..

Routine practice again today was feeling really fatigued so backflips weren't on point but forward walkovers getting better, routine was more polished than yesterday so improved and that's the aim...

Double cardio starts this week so bracing myself for the start of the really hard work, hopefully I can get my UNI assignment finished then I can relax abit more...


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Trained shoulders last night with my pt, he was running late and I had an appointment at 5 so was left with a pretty short session so tried to have pretty much no rest between sets to maximise the session:

Side laterals supersetted with front raises - warm up set followed by 3 working sets just with 5kg DBS

Shoulder press (smith) supersetted with side laterals - pyramid up with weights on the smith for 3 sets and in between with no rest did side laterals for 12 reps with 5kg DBS then did a drop set on the smith starting with 6 reps, plate off 8 reps, plate off 10 reps, plate off 12 reps, plate off 15 reps without racking the bar at each plate off so holding bar above my head whilst plates were removed to keep contraction on the muscles then went straight in for a drop set on side laterals 8 reps with 7.5kg DBS, 10 reps with 5kg DBS then failure with 2.5kg DBS although with the 2.5s didn't bring arms back to my sides left them short at each rep to keep contraction on the muscle.

Finished off with rear delts supersetted with upright rows with the Olympic bar did 3 sets of this increasing weight on rear delt machine and increasing reps with upright rows then drop set on rear delt machine to finish off.

Pretty good session obviously weights aren't as heavy as I'm usually capable of but trying to keep the intensity up and instead of using momentum to swing heavy weights I'm trying to really focus on a slow and controlled movement to maximise muscle work...

Did 45 mins fasted cardio and 30 mins evening cardio so hoping to start seeing some noticeable changes over the next few weeks esp now I've settled in to the new diet...

Feel pretty fatigued today so am cardio was probably hardest so far - training back later with the husband so hopefully I'll wake up before then but summer holidays + rain = tired mummy!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just had a quick catch up.. all the best with this charlie


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the support Jay 

Trained back with hubby last night, good session. I definitely noticed I was fatiguing quicker than usual so diets obviously working its magic!

Wide grip pull downs - 100 reps in 4 sets of 25 @ 35kg

Close grip pull downs supersetted with low pulley rows - 4 sets of 12 reps @ 40kg for pulldowns, 35kg for rows

Straight arm pulldowns supersetted with singlehanded cable rows - 4 sets of 12

Low pulley rows - 20 reps pausing at rep 10 to stretch out lats

That 100 reps at the beginning really tires me but was a good session with minimal rest.

Six pack bag got its first solo outing today as I was spending the day with my grandad, mum, sister and cousins. Was a great day and for the first time ever no one commented on the fact that I wasn't eating cake with the rest of them - result!

Gymnastic training tonight then bis and tris tmr... Come on fat DO ONE!


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Great session last night loads of reps minimal rest real high intensity 

The diet is def kicking in now specially with the extra cardio can really see in your face and across your chest that your dropping the weight, it's been a surprise to me how demanding it is to prep for a fitness show I have competed myself and no how hard it is but your throwing gymnastic training in there as well as all your cardio and practicing your routine at least three times a week

On top of this not everyone will no but Carly is also doing a sport science daggree as well as looking after our two kids one who is only 16 months 

As well as doing all my admin for my company so think you deserve a pat on the back just for getting through every week 

Your going to look amazing come show day and we will all be very proud of you our wonder woman


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Osiiris said:


> Great session last night loads of reps minimal rest real high intensity
> 
> The diet is def kicking in now specially with the extra cardio can really see in your face and across your chest that your dropping the weight, it's been a surprise to me how demanding it is to prep for a fitness show I have competed myself and no how hard it is but your throwing gymnastic training in there as well as all your cardio and practicing your routine at least three times a week
> 
> ...


Thats alot of dedication. :thumbup1:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you husband, it would be a lot harder without your support it's just a shame we can't train more often together but never mind you can spot my backflips this weekend need to nail it on the wooden floor...

Thanks Jay I do have a fair bit going on but organisation is the key and luckily I'm abit OCD like when it comes to routine!

So my mums got the kids for me today so I can get this final essay written for Uni then that's my second year all buttoned up..

Went to the gym early to train biceps and triceps:

Supersetted skull crushers with concentration curls - 15kg (skulls) 7.5kg DBS (curls) - 5 sets of 12 reps each exercise

Supersetted close grip bench press with hammer curls - 20kg (bench) 10kg DBS (hammer) - 4 sets if 12 reps each exercise

Supersetted cable curls with the rope with overhead rope pulls - 4 sets of 12 reps for each exercise although managed 20 reps with 32kg for rope curls 

Finished off with a pumping set of 21s

Pretty good session, noticed my arms are coming in abit now which is nice, eight weeks to go and I'm feeling abit more positive now that I'll be ready in time.

Legs tmr after some routine practice, hopefully I can perfect the routine this weekend, it's a lot harder to do a high energy routine than I thought so hopefully my cardiovascular fitness will catch up soon!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Very Organised! :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Routine practice today followed by legs..brutal!

Routine is coming together but still suffering with my pelvis even a cartwheel aggravates it, veeeery irritating but mastered the tinsica so that is awesome progress. The routine is 90 seconds but it really takes it out of me I was shattered!

Got home with the kids and did dinner then hit the gym for a leg sesh with Jay:

Leg extensions supersetted with lying leg curls - 2 sets of each 12 reps

Squats - warm up 15 reps then did 2 sets of 20 reps with 10s rest in between. Was going for a third set but my back is really giving me grief after routine practice so moved on to:

Sumo squats - 3 sets of 30 reps (10 reps rest for 10s, 10 reps rest for 10s, 10 reps)

Lunges - 4 sets of 15 reps each leg

Russian deadlifts - 5 sets of 15 reps

Lying leg curls - 2 sets of 30 reps (10 reps rest for 10s, 10 reps rest for 10s, 10 reps)

And done 

Steak tonight and refeed tmr which means noooo cardio (except routine practice) yay!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey up chubs I see your getting your hubby to big you up again, what did you promise him this time lol


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha Hobbit! I'm just that awesome that I don't need to bribe my husband 

So refeed day was slightly interrupted this weekend due to my brother in laws 40th birthday party. I didn't want to waste my refeed at the party so we didn't start eating until 9pm which was abit late for me so next week I'm making sure we are staying in!

Weigh in results were 1lb dropped which doesn't seem that much considering that the changes in my physique this week seem to be much more obvious. Top 4 abs are really coming out and tightening up across the chest and arms and legs.

Routine practice was ace as I managed to backflip on the wooden floor for the first time unassisted in 18 years - was great! Technique was shocking and legs were bent but it was a psychological battle to go backwards so we'll see this week if the fear is conquered or whether it was a fluke 

Evening cardio has been upp'd by the boss so think the tiredness could start creeping in now. On the plus side I've finished my last essay for university so that's year two done...

Shoulders tonight. I'm no longer having pt so will be training alone for the first time in a while and I'm actually looking forward to it


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pretty good solo shoulders session. Had minimal rest to keep the intensity up, the gym was also packed so didn't want to look like I wasn't using the equipment in case I got hoisted off 

Warm up on side raises

Supersetted seated dumbbell press with side laterals- 4 sets of 12 reps increasing the weight on the press

Smith machine press supersetted with side laterals - 4 sets of 12 reps again increasing weight on press

Upright row to press with ez free bar - 4 sets of 12 reps

Rear delts on machine 10 reps vertical grip supersetted with 10 reps on horizontal grip - 4 sets so a nice 80 reps

Then did 3 sets pumping out side laterals a heavy set supersetted with a light set..

Pretty good session my shoulders did feel pretty fatigued though so diets obviously kicking in 

Overslept this morning so morning cardio was done in front of the tv watching Dora the explorer, horrendous! Next stop evening cardio..... Joy!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

So have changed leg day to Tuesday as its the only day hubby and I get to train together and now I'm not having pt I need the help come leg day more for motivation than anything plus I seem to put on a bit of weight after leg day and my weigh in day is Saturday so training legs on Friday tends to affect weigh in....

Warmed up with leg extensions supersetted with lying leg curls

Leg press with feet high on the board - 3 sets of 30 reps (10 reps, rest for 10, 10reps, rest for 10, 10reps)

Lying leg curls - 3 sets of 30 reps same as above

Straight leg deadlifts - 4 sets of 14 reps

Lunges in the car park

Leg extensions - 25 reps then rest for 10 then 25 reps 3 sets

Calves - calf press on the leg press - 20 reps with a 10s pause in the middle - 3 sets (did I mention it was with 3 plates a side same as the blokes  I can do 200kg but didn't want to show up the lads  )

Seated calf raise - 2 sets of 15 reps

Good session. We feeling pretty fatigued today so wasn't really up for this session but felt much better once I'd finished..

Evening cardio then need to get an early night as struggling to get up in the morning at the moment..


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Weds is my gymnastics day but I was and still am ill which sucks, missed cardio today and am now going to train back and biceps together tmr so I don't miss too much this week but I've barely eaten. Such a pain but at least it's not show week, hopefully it hasn't set progress back too much as I'm on a tight deadline as it is. Feel very demotivated but I'm trying to listen to my body this time round so just have to see how it goes


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hope ya feeling better soon hun! Best to listen to the body like you said though, it knows best and gotta treat it right so it does its best come show time!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Keeks 

Feeling much better today which was a relief, am cardio seemed effortless which was nice. Tummy started feeling dodgy again after the first shake and I found routine practice today really hard, shattering actually! Trained back with the husband straight after found it really tough, managed some good weights though.

Just finished pm cardio and am totally shattered, the evening cardio has bitten hard!

Can feel my motivation returning after a bum two days just got to dig deep now only seven weeks left, just hope the energy levels pick up as the routine is hard going and I need a bit more oooomph to nail it...

Weigh in tmr then refeed... Can't bloomin wait!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Glad ya feeling better, now to kick assss for the next 7 weeks, and its going to fly!

Enjoy re-feed, mine too and cant wait!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haven't been online for a few days as struggling a bit to be honest. Motivation is pretty much gone, feel tired all the time, absolutely no appetite at all. Had a few personal issues which have probably contributed but really want to get back on the band wagon. Thinking that although I am on a very tight time limit I should crack on but there is actually no get up and go in me at the moment. Spoke to my coach yesterday who made me feel much better about things and suggested a 3 day training split to help get everything in which will help but I'm actually thinking of taking the rest of this week off training and cardio (keeping diet tight) and refocusing for a start on Sunday. Probably not the best idea but I think if I don't do it then I'm probably going to end up not competing which I definitely don't want to happen.

Anyway hopefully my next update will be a whole lot more positive!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

sad news... stop thinking about giving up.... find something to motivate you again..


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks J.. I'm not contemplating giving up at all but just having a hard week... knew I'd have at least one so hopefully next week will be better...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ahhh chick, sorry to hear you've had a rubbish week! Ive had a couple of blips over the last couple of months and it can throw everything out, but just do what you feel you need to to be able to bounce back, stronger and with that motivation and umph thats needed for the last few weeks. 

Im sure you'll bounce back and get the rest of the prep nailed, and after all, we should be doing the same show and I wanna meet up and say hello! Prep can be damn hard, and things that cause stress in normal times just can tip you over the edge, (well they do with me anyway) but try and stay focused on the bigger picture, (show time) and like I said, do what you need to, whether that be a rest, even if it means missing a few sessions, mentally it could just be what you need.

Take care hun and hope you pick up soon!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Keeks I really appreciate your support, it's not a usual occurrence for me to feel burnt out and I seriously don't like to be associated with people who put in less than average effort but after a few days off I feel much better in the mind, body still feels very tired but I'm definitely in a much better place than I was in at the start of the week. I was putting a lot of pressure on myself to take the stage after 3 years looking amazing but I'm now taking the pressure off and being realistic.. I'm post natal and Ive got some back and pelvis injuries that I'm working through so I won't be in the sort of shape that I know I'm capable of but I will be bigger than I was in 2009 and hopefully I will nail some half decent condition, I've already got abs so 6 weeks to go and I feel ready to hit it hard!

Routine practice today and it flowed really well, still struggling mentally with the backflip so if I'm not confident at the 4 weeks out mark then I'll take it out and it will be something to work on for next year, the rest of the routine I'm happy with so refeed tmr and then Sunday to hit it again


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Keeks I really appreciate your support, it's not a usual occurrence for me to feel burnt out and I seriously don't like to be associated with people who put in less than average effort but after a few days off I feel much better in the mind, body still feels very tired but I'm definitely in a much better place than I was in at the start of the week. I was putting a lot of pressure on myself to take the stage after 3 years looking amazing but I'm now taking the pressure off and being realistic.. I'm post natal and Ive got some back and pelvis injuries that I'm working through so I won't be in the sort of shape that I know I'm capable of but I will be bigger than I was in 2009 and hopefully I will nail some half decent condition, I've already got abs so 6 weeks to go and I feel ready to hit it hard!

Routine practice today and it flowed really well, still struggling mentally with the backflip so if I'm not confident at the 4 weeks out mark then I'll take it out and it will be something to work on for next year, the rest of the routine I'm happy with so refeed tmr and then Sunday to hit it again


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

We're all here to help others through their wobbles, Ive had some and had some very welcome support on here. The joys of having a journal! Sounds like you're already bouncing back so thats great! I know what you mean though, I think that you put so much pressure on yourself it can make things very tough at times, I know I do anyway!

Take care and keep up the good work hun!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sooo 6 weeks out now, it's all got a bit more real! Had a good few days off and feel great for it. Cardio this morning was pretty hard especially in this heat plus my alarm didn't go off so I had to do cardio inside whilst the kiddiewinks we're running about causing mayhem!

Training has changed to a 4 week program of progressive overload, today was chest and back:

Widegrip pull downs - 2 warm up sets then 3 sets of 10 reps

Dumbbell bent over rows - 3 sets of 10 reps

Cable cross overs - 2 warm up sets then 3 sets of 10 reps

Incline smith press - 3 sets of 10 reps

So 6 working sets on each body part then next week will be 8 working sets then 10 then 12.. Obviously that means today's session was pretty easy compared to what I'm used to but now my body will have time to recover and I'm intrigued to see how this type of training will affect my physique.

Spoke to Paul about introducing some HIIT so think that's going in from next week.

All in all felt great after the gym. This prep has been the hardest ever with all the crap I dealt with at the start to all the injuries and changing coach mid-way through but I can see light at the end of the tunnel now and as long as my physique keeps changing I should bring a decent package to Leamington


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

CharlieC25 said:


> Sooo 6 weeks out now, it's all got a bit more real! Had a good few days off and feel great for it. Cardio this morning was pretty hard especially in this heat plus my alarm didn't go off so I had to do cardio inside whilst the kiddiewinks we're running about causing mayhem!
> 
> Training has changed to a 4 week program of progressive overload, today was chest and back:
> 
> ...


Great to see everything is on track and you are in a more Positive place- stick with it 6 weeks in your entire life is no time at all!!!

Great to see everything is on track and you are in a more Positive place- stick with it


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Kirstie, be good to hopefully share the stage with you finally after seeing you compete from 2010 through to now 

Decided to give the HIIT cardio a go for my cardio sessions yesterday and today and I've got to say having never done HIIT before I am now a huge fan! It was a lot harder than steady state but I got a lot more out of it and I think it's going to work much better for me.

Trained legs with the hubby tonight;

Lying leg curl - 2 warm up sets of 14 reps

Working set: 10 reps, rest for 10, 10 reps, rest for 10, 10 reps, rest or 10, 10 reps, rest for 10, 10 reps, rest for 10, 10 reps.

DB stiff leg deadlifts - 3 sets of 10 reps with 15kg DBS

Leg press - 10 reps, rest for 10, 10 reps, rest for 10, 10 reps, rest or 10, 10 reps, rest for 10, 10 reps, rest for 10, 10 reps with 40kg plus plate

Leg extensions - 7 sets of 12 reps @ 35kg

Calf raises

Finished the session with a 2 min anaerobic sprint plus explosive power moves mix block 

Then did 20mins post workout HIIT felt BRILLIANT afterwards..

Tmr got double cardio plus stretching, drills and routine practice.... 5 weeks, 3 days and counting.....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Trained shoulders and arms using six working sets with two warm up sets:

Machine press - 3 sets of 10 reps

Cable side raises - 3 sets of 10 reps

Seated db curls - 3 sets of 10 reps

Cable curls - 3 sets of 10 reps

Rope push downs - 3 sets of 10 reps

Overhead extensions - 3 sets of 10 reps

Finished with 2 min sprint + power moves circuit was going to do my second cardio session post workout but the lovely Karen Norris was down for a training session so watched her do some posing as they were in the cardio room then had a sports massage on my legs and lower back so will do cardio this evening... Weigh in tmr eek!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Weigh in Saturday and I've dropped 2lbs which was great especially as I was due lady time and always tend to hold water so result!

Refeed Saturday was ace, pancakes, weight watchers mini pot swirls toffee flavour, Belgian buns and haribo yum yum felt very full 

Training using 8 working sets this week today was back and chest:

Wide grip pull downs - 2 warm up sets, 4 working sets 10 reps

Low pulley rows - 4 working sets 10 reps

Incline smith press - 2 warm up sets, 4 working sets 10 reps

Incline flyes - 4 working sets 10 reps

Followed with 3 sets of:

15 burPees

15 mountain climbers (on each leg)

15 pop push ups

25 minutes of HIIT on cross trainer followed by some posing practice, feel tired today but not lethargic tired more trained like a beast tired  under 5 weeks left...


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Great weight drop this week spug the hit cardio is def best for you unfortunately it's harder lol

Been such a hard prep and think a few people would have given up by now changing prep guys five weeks in because of no weight loss was a hard call but things are moving in the right direction now so moral of the story is stick to what you no works

And not believe the hype 

Very proud of you for smashing through the hard times and can't wait to see you up there for the good times 

5 weeks lets get this Xx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks hubby, without your support and encouragement I definitely would've given up so thank you for sticking at it with especially in the mornings when I attack you when you dare to wake me for cardio 

Yesterday was double cardio, stretching and drills with elements of routine practice, I didn't have access to a studio so did my best! I managed to get 2" off the floor in the splits with my worst leg yesterday which is a huge achievement with the hamstring problems I've had. Good leg splits were a lot more comfortable I could sit in the splits with no real discomfort. I also managed to do the splits up against the wall and I was flat against the wall too which I haven't been able to do for years  progress!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Legs tonight and after cardio this morning I was feeling smashed but surprisingly it was ok..

Lying leg curls: 6 sets of 10 with 10s rest between sets, did this twice

Db stiff leg deadlifts - 4 sets of 10 reps with 15kg DBS

Squats - 4 sets of 10 reps

Leg extensions - 7 sets of 12 reps with 30s rest in between

Got home and after doing post workout cardio straight after legs last week I decided to do my cardio before bed... Much better idea ESP with hiit cardio as legs felt like they had more in the tank 

Bikini is all ordered should get it in 20 days or so, really excited! 31 days to go...


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yesterday did double cardio and stretching along with practicing some routine moves...

Today was double cardio, bicep/triceps, stretching and routine practice..

Cardio is starting to bite now, I enjoy it a lot more than steady state cardio but my quads hate me!

Usually would train shoulders and arms tonight but my friend is coming down from London tmr to train shoulders with me, she's a fellow natural figure competitor and so I just trained arms today so I can smash up shoulders tmr 

Did 45 min routine practice and it was hard, the floor seemed a lot harder today and my landings seemed heavier. I've changed a few bits of the routine and I managed a straddle jump and landed it which is the first time ever so will prob try and put that in now...

I may have to take out the backflips as my back is giving me jip but going to have a gymnastics session next week and see what my coach says....

When I finished I went straight to the gym and had a deep tissue massage on my legs and lower back, felt a lot looser afterwards it's definitely helping but my right hamstring is tight again, it's def the cross trainer but kinda gotta get on with it until after show day...

Then ate and trained arms - 8 working sets this week:

Seated DB curls - 2 warm up sets followed by 4 sets of 10 reps

Cable curls - 4 sets of 10 reps

Rope press downs - 2 warm up sets followed by 4 sets of 10 reps

Overhead extensions - 4 sets of 10 reps

Since I wasn't training shoulders I trained today with minimal rest and went as heavy as I could go, I also concentrated on performing a very slow, controlled negative rep so despite it being a fairly easy sesh on paper it was pretty tough..

Weigh in tmr and refeed!!! Yippee!! Only bummer is hubby is away so I'm flying Solo on the refeed, hang on no husband?? That means more food for meeeee yay


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Weigh in yesterday and I'd dropped 2lbs which is good, still a long way from where I needed to be at this point but at least weight loss is going in the right direction..

Normally today is my day off but my friend came down from London and we trained shoulders, she was really impressed with how I was looking and said ive definitely put on some decent size since 2009 so that was encouraging:

Started on rear delts did two light warm up sets then did 4 sets of 10 reps adding weight each time

Next up was shoulder leverage machine did 4 heavy sets on this, prob heaviest I've lifted on this machine too

Front raises with back against the wall and legs slightly forward so no cheating - 4 sets of 10 reps with 7.5kg DBS

Seated DB press but with a twist. Started with DBS under chin palms facing me then pressed up over head and twisted DBS so palms faced outwards at the top then returned to start. This was a new exercise for me but really effective 3 sets of 10 reps

Finished with 3 heavy sets using smith press, shoulders felt nice and fatigued and got doms today which is great as i struggle to get doms in shoulders.

I love training with Ingrid there's no competitiveness we just enjoy training and pushing one another and I know she's so excited about my show it's great to have a friend who's willing you to do well instead of secretly hoping you fail! We' re going to train together at monster gym after our shows and then she's going to come down for a leg session when we're off season and full of carbs 

4 weeks to go...


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

So Pscarb emailed over the diet changes, cals have dropped now with some protein/veg meals introduced and the addition of some PWO carbs, be interesting to see how the carbs affect my energy levels and weight loss...

Ten working sets this week with today being back and chest:

Wide grip pull downs: 2 warm up sets of 20 reps followed by 4 sets of 10 reps

Low pulley rows: 4 sets of 10 reps

Db bent over rows: 2 sets of 10 reps

Incline smith press: 2 warm up sets of 20 reps followed by 5 sets of 10 reps

Cable cross overs: 5 sets of 10 reps

Had to do chest like this tonight as gym was packed and there were literally no benches free...

Did 25mins HIIT cardio post workout so I can study this evening..

Training legs tmr instead of weds as I've got a gymnastics session on weds to work on some elements of my routine. Hopefully training legs the day before won't affect my session too much!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Things seem to be going well in here charl, :thumbup1:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok so couldn't train Tuesday as hubby didn't get home from work till gone 8pm but it was prob a blessing in disguise as had gymnastics today and didn't fancy doms along with backflips so am now training legs Thursday instead of today...

Double cardio and gymnastics tonight.. Cardio after gymnastics was hell but the gymnastics was good, really great session. Some excellent progress and managed to squash a few mental blocks...

Feeling pretty tired today but trying not to go out too much. My eldest starts school on Monday so I'm going to need to get up early for cardio and at the moment 7am Ish is about as early as my body wants to rise!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

keep going chubs it is these last few weeks that hurt us the most but are the most rewarding.....


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks fatty, definitely feeling it abit more now!

Trained legs tonight as had gymnastics last night and I've got to say its the first session where I've really felt fatigued, strength was so poor. Think the gymnastics took it out of me so Saturday cannot come quick enough. Did HIIT cardio straight after to get it out the way and it was really hard. Going to bed early tonight as I am really tired so hopefully a good nights sleep will leave me nice and refreshed tmr!

Shoulders and arms tmr plus routine practice and a deep tissue massage on legs and lower back.... Ouch!


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

How long until your comp?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> So Pscarb emailed over the diet changes, cals have dropped now with some protein/veg meals introduced and the addition of some PWO carbs, be interesting to see how the carbs affect my energy levels and weight loss...
> 
> Ten working sets this week with today being back and chest:
> 
> ...


sounds good, what are your macros at the moment?


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Three weeks this weekend Kirstie or four weeks if I do Birmingham.. Good luck for this weekend

Ruta- I have about 63% protein, 33% fats and 4% carbs and kCals are just over 1150 at the moment, I'm about 4 weeks behind on my diet so I'm desperately trying to catch up, I think I'll be off for my qualifier but hopefully I look good enough to qualify then can reign it in for finals, official weigh in is tmr but last weekend I was 55.8kg so hoping for a drop this week...

Today was double cardio, routine practice, deep tissue massage followed by training shoulders and arms..

Routine practice went really well I ran through the whole routine on wooden floor for the first time and it was hard! But good coz I did it so just need to practice practice practice so hard to keep energy up when kCals are dropping just hoping adrenaline provides the energy on the day!

Deep tissue massage hurt a lot! I've slight injured my elbow at gymnastics so my physio sorted that out and anhilated my legs, glutes and lower back..

Shoulders:

Seated DB side raises - 4 sets of 10 reps

Smith press - 4 sets of 10 reps

Cable side raises - 2 sets of 10 reps

Biceps:

Seated DB Curls - 5 sets of 10 reps

Cable curls - 5 sets of 10 reps

Triceps:

Rope pulldowns - 4 sets of 10 reps

Overhead extensions - 4 sets of 10 reps

DB kickbacks - 2 sets of 10 reps supersetted

Good session hubby and I def felt it!

Day off tmr, no cardio weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Plus lay in and refeed oh yes my favourite day of the week


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Great session in the gym wifey good to see even tho your tired your still giving 100%

Routine practice was a real breakthrough I think backflipping on that floor was awsome the routine is looking great just need to keep the practice up 

I think finally your metabolisim is finally fired up thanks to pscarbs help its amazing how people's react to different diets... Thanks Paul 

So not long now can't wait to see you come show day me and the kids will be so proud keep up the great work spug


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks husband 

Weigh in Saturday saw a nice 2.5lbs drop which was great, took some pics which always demotivates me Pmsl! Anyway refeed was freaking awesome, food tasted amazing this weekend not sure why...

Little man started big school today so had to get up at 6am to get cardio done and breakie eaten before the kids woke up so we weren't rushing about, that was pretty hard as I've been used to 7am wake ups over the summer hols hehe

Trained chest and back to tonight followed by pwo HIIT - strength seemed to remain on point especially as its twelve working sets per body part this week...

Home now to study and then an hour of stretching and some individual moves practice for routine later on... Head in the books for now!


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

CharlieC25 said:


> Thanks husband
> 
> Weigh in Saturday saw a nice 2.5lbs drop which was great, took some pics which always demotivates me Pmsl! Anyway refeed was freaking awesome, food tasted amazing this weekend not sure why...
> 
> ...


Do you do a re-feed every week? Pics demotivate you? Super mum is in full flow


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

At the moment yes I do, my weight loss slows by Friday and the refeed seems to kick it back into

High gear again although not sure if I will still have them in two weeks depends how the weight loss goes I guess...

I tend to look in the mirror and prefer what I see there to what is displayed on the pics, I'm not very photogenic posing wise so the pics never help me feel good!! Well done on the weekend awesome showing


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

CharlieC25 said:


> At the moment yes I do, my weight loss slows by Friday and the refeed seems to kick it back into
> 
> High gear again although not sure if I will still have them in two weeks depends how the weight loss goes I guess...
> 
> I tend to look in the mirror and prefer what I see there to what is displayed on the pics, I'm not very photogenic posing wise so the pics never help me feel good!! Well done on the weekend awesome showing


Cool, sounds good. I have never done re-feeds I am either on a diet or not on a diet their is no way I would be able to come off and go back on...........

Yeah I prefer the mirror hate the scales lol

Thank you it was a wicked day


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Your doing well babe, you have come through so much SH1T and finally things are heading in the right direction and you are working so hard.

 you gonna rock that stage  xx

But (physio hat on) pleeeeeeeeeeease be careful of your back xxxx


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> Ruta- I have about 63% protein, 33% fats and 4% carbs and kCals are just over 1150 at the moment, I'm about 4 weeks behind on my diet so I'm desperately trying to catch up, I think I'll be off for my qualifier but hopefully I look good enough to qualify then can reign it in for finals, official weigh in is tmr but last weekend I was 55.8kg so hoping for a drop this week...


oh ok, good macros, as long as you have energy and weight going down, all should be ok. fitness classes always small and obviously interesting to watch, youll get through. cant wait to see all backflips and flying in the air


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Bizzle, you've been a good friend helping my motivation when it has dipped  being as careful as I can with my back doc don't worry hehe

Ruta- energy levels are ok, the routine is really hard to get through, it's non stop 90s of dance, strength moves and gymnastics, I'm literally on the floor ready to sleep after one run through!

Last couple of days I've been the tiredest yet which has been abit pants, my back is really starting to twinge now but in three weeks the first part will be done and if I do get through in six weeks I can have a good rest and let my back and pelvis recover. Trained legs last night it was an awful session, my back hurt a lot and I was so tired the weights were pony... Neveind I know what's doing it so will change for next week and get my spring back! Stretching and routine tonight


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Forgot to update last week so here goes!

Friday - Routine practice, Massage followed by shoulders and arms. The sports centre had double booked the studio with a school so we were hoisted out which was annoying so had to use the upstairs room in the gym. Was slightly worried as it is a concrete floor but did the routine inc. the backflip so the hardwood floor should be no problem! So turns out being kicked out of the sports centre was a blessing in disguise as now I can use the upstairs room in the gym and get practice in most days which is ace.. Massage was painful but loosened up my hammies and pelvis until cardio at least!

Shoulders and arms - 12 working sets:

Seated side raises - 4 sets of 10 reps

Smith press - 4 sets of 10 reps

Cable side raises - 4 sets of 10 reps

Seated dumbell curls - 6 sets of 10 reps

Cable curls - 6 sets of 10 reps

Rope pulldowns - 6 sets of 10 reps

Overhead extensions - 6 sets of 10 reps

Arms felt battered! Went home and did cardio and was PROPER shattered it felt good! I noticed that I wasnt as fatigued following routine practice which was great..

Weigh in revealed a 1.5lbs drop - not as much as the usual weeks but know what it was so changing it for this week. Despite the smaller drop I looked a lot leaner and tighter Sat morning so things are def heading in the right direction.

Refeed Sat night and we had friends round it was awesome, ate lots and felt gooood! Woke up Sunday and had only put on 2lbs result! Wanna try and hit the 52KG mark this Saturday - Two weeks to go...

Attached a pic that hubby took of my back about 3 weeks ago..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Looking very good, and well on target charl:thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking hot Charlie - your waist is tiny!!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks peoples  my waist is definitely starting to come in now it's just my butt that needs to catch up!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

well done looking great :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Ruta, hope your last four weeks go well, be great to hopefully meet you in Manchester


----------



## Osiiris (Feb 23, 2011)

Been a gruelling 15 weeks baby but we are nearly there just the final push now looking brilliant and tightening up everyday

Head down for the last two weeks 

Ps costume looks awsome


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking fab hun! Sounds like its all going ok, not long to go now! x


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Keeks, loving your new pics by the way, looking fuller you are gonna smash nabba 

Double cardio and trained back and chest last night. Hiit cardio has been slightly changed to raise intensity, this should burn off some extra cals..

SI pain is quite severe now but with 12 days to go I'm trying to ignore the pain and keep up with the rehab stretches, cardio irritates it terribly but not much I can do about that so head down for last two weeks!tonight is stretching, drills and routine practice


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

16 weeks husband... Doing me out of a diet week pssshhh... 

Trained legs yesterday and it was a pretty decent session. I did squats without a spot for the first time ever, I only did 40kg but with my back and the psychological issues I was pretty pleased I did it solo esp less than a week out from show so imagine what I could do with carbs haha

The new HIIT cardio is harsh but actually I find it harder during the morning session than the evening session...

Feeling really tired this week it's all starting to pinch now I literally can't wait for cheat just for the added energy!

Routine practice, stretching and drills tonight plus deep tissue massage as my physio can't do our usual Friday session due to racing in the London triathlon  11 days to go...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Getting so excited for you!  11 days will fly!

Know what you mean about the cheat, Im the same this week, in real need of an extra food boost for energy, its all I can think about and its keeping me going. x


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I know I can't believe it's next weekend! Time to start getting nervous! Come on cheat day!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Did I not mention about the cheat a week out.......ooooops


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

What did you forget to mention? That it's a whole day and I can eat whatever I please?? Amazing!!

Today felt TIRED, cardio was really hard and by second session my back was killing me thank God tmr is Saturday and NO cardio! Did routine practice today in my outfit to check it all works, I managed 3 run throughs with lots of handstand practice but it was hard, hardest I've found it. Handstands pre-exhausted my shoulders for shoulders and arms training which again was toughest gym session yet on the prep ESP after the good legs session I had weds...

Bikini should be arriving tmr after it didn't get sent yesterday, hopefully it arrives in time for pictures in the morning..

Saturday tmr... Lay in YES! Need it but with my last meal consumed at 6:30pm will my stomach let me sleep in??


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

oioi Charlie looking sweet as, got nothing to worry about but good luck


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the support George 

Weigh in today 3lbs drop aiiiit!

Looking back at my weight I was 142lbs after having Savannah I then dropped to 119lbs by the time she was 20weeks I then embarked on my off season and got up to 132lbs and now I have just hit scales at 116lbs so not a bad journey so far considering my body was very stubborn in the early weeks... Last time I competed I was 105lbs on stage here's to an improved physique in 9 days and fingers crossed for an invite and my best physique yet in 4 weeks at the finals


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Trained back and chest yesterday. Last full session before the weekend - pretty good session as my lats and chest are aching today 

Trained legs this morning but only went light and it was odd not giving 100% and smashing the crap out of it.... Went back to the gym this evening and did a run through of the routine with some drills but felt really really tired..

Got some studying to get on with now and then its cardio time and then my last meal....


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi hun! Hows the last week gone....hope all's ok!? 

Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of ya! Cant wait to see pics! Most of all.......ENJOY! You've worked hard for it! x :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Well seems im the first to post so here goes

Carly rocked the stage 200% yesterday....her routine was probably one of the best and most interesting and exciting i have seen in all my years of attending shows. It looked perfected even though she said there were some errors, the audience didn't know that and this is a sign of a true performer.

She was the only one in her class so won and qualified but just cause she was the only one does not automatically mean you are good enough but all of us in the audience and all the judges said she WAS good enough so WHOOP WHOOP we are off to the Brits to show them what us in Surrey can do 

She has 3 hard weeks ahead of her and if her determination and motivation so far is anything to go by these 3 weeks will be a breeze. She has had some feedback from the judges and knows where its at and its now time to get that head down, wiggle that butt up  and kick some ass

So proud of you babe, you have had some serious sh1t throughout this prep thats for sure, trouble at the start and weightloss not doing what it should but you worked your ass off constantly and yea we all moan but FFS who doesnt, the fact you completed it and stood on stage yesterday makes me so proud to call you my bestie

Love you lots and lots and cant wait to be there to see you on the British Stage

xxxx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow!!!!! That routine was amazing!! Absolute class! Well done.

- - - Updated - - -

Wow!!!!! That routine was amazing!! Absolute class! Well done.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

OMG!!! That was awesome, well done hun! Outfits looks wicked too! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: Roll on the Brits!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey peeps!

Sorry for lack of updates, yesterday was so tiring! I'm still trying to catch up so will post properly tmr but YES I did qualify for finals which is awesome. Routine went well but physique was not as I had hoped. Still for 19 weeks post natal I was in good shape just got about 8-10lbs to lose to really look on the money so I'm off to bed and will post some pics etc tmr  thanks all for the continued support! X

- - - Updated - - -

Hey peeps!

Sorry for lack of updates, yesterday was so tiring! I'm still trying to catch up so will post properly tmr but YES I did qualify for finals which is awesome. Routine went well but physique was not as I had hoped. Still for 19 weeks post natal I was in good shape just got about 8-10lbs to lose to really look on the money so I'm off to bed and will post some pics etc tmr  thanks all for the continued support! X


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

19 weeks post natal. Lol. What an achievement. Can only get better for the Brits aswel right? Well done, really did a great job. I have looked at so many routines online and yours was up there. Kizzy Vaines trains at the same gym as me and has some excellent routines.

- - - Updated - - -

19 weeks post natal. Lol. What an achievement. Can only get better for the Brits aswel right? Well done, really did a great job. I have looked at so many routines online and yours was up there. Kizzy Vaines trains at the same gym as me and has some excellent routines.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

I meant 19 months!! haha 19 weeks that would def be an achievement!! I admire Kizzy very much, shes keeping us on the map over there in the USA. I tend to look at pics of previous fitness winners at amateur level to compare though as if I compare to the pros Id never get up there 

Soooooooo! Sunday - not the best I could've looked but I always knew I was 4 weeks behind and although I was hoping I'd catch up it wasn't to be. I was pretty disappointed when I first saw pics but after some straight talking from the coach I now feel much more positive. Got some feedback from Sarah Bridges who was judging my class and she confirmed what I already knew that I need to lose 10lbs esp off my butt hehe she said I had huge potential and that if I smash some size on me for next year and get in good condition I could do very well so that was really reassuring.

I was TERRIFIED before doing the routine. The stage floor was very hard but it was a fairly big stage so I didnt have to adapt any of my routine, I missed a few bits out from nerves but all in all it went pretty well. If thats what I can come up with with all the injuries Ive had then Im excited about what I could do once I build some size and strength. After the routine I literally felt like someone took all my energy and my mouth went SUPER dry it was like all the nerves just disappeared and took my energy with it but after a quick mouthful of haribo I felt awesome and the compulsories went ok. My posing was off but if Im honest I hadnt practiced that like I should've as I was so focused on the routine.

So I have qualified for the Brits woohoo I had a day off Monday and ate some nice treats but got back to it today. Cardio this morning was probably the hardest session ever. I had to fight to stay on there but I just kept thinking 3 weeks - thats all it is I just need to power through but it is going to be hard mentally.

Going forward hubby has just bought me a new cross trainer so I can finally cardio at home on a decent piece of equipment so fingers crossed this could help my back and shift abit from my glutes. My plan is do some sort of glute exercise every single day to try and really blast them. Paul and I have discussed a few changes running in but essentially the diet etc remains the same...

Heres a few pics from the weekend.. Thank God there are 3 weeks to recover as it was so emotionally and physically draining for me and hubby I feel like I need a few months off!! haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent pics, look great.

Yeah Kizzy just come 10th in the Olympia i believe. Have yet to see her routine but imagine would be as good as usual. Very down to earth lass too.

Whats the plans now? Sorry if youve put it on here already.

- - - Updated - - -

Excellent pics, look great.

Yeah Kizzy just come 10th in the Olympia i believe. Have yet to see her routine but imagine would be as good as usual. Very down to earth lass too.

Whats the plans now? Sorry if youve put it on here already.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Well done Charlie... all the hard work paid off :thumb:

- - - Updated - - -

Well done Charlie... all the hard work paid off :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Amazing well done Charlie!! Woop!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

CharlieC25 said:


> I meant 19 months!! haha 19 weeks that would def be an achievement!! I admire Kizzy very much, shes keeping us on the map over there in the USA. I tend to look at pics of previous fitness winners at amateur level to compare though as if I compare to the pros Id never get up there
> 
> Soooooooo! Sunday - not the best I could've looked but I always knew I was 4 weeks behind and although I was hoping I'd catch up it wasn't to be. I was pretty disappointed when I first saw pics but after some straight talking from the coach I now feel much more positive. Got some feedback from Sarah Bridges who was judging my class and she confirmed what I already knew that I need to lose 10lbs esp off my butt hehe she said I had huge potential and that if I smash some size on me for next year and get in good condition I could do very well so that was really reassuring.
> 
> ...


hii ! only just found your thread so had a read and wow youve smashed it ! well done and good luck with the next 3 weeks !!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Well done Carly, loved the routine! Watched it with Soph on YouTube we were both mega impressed!

Good luck for the brits! X


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> I meant 19 months!! haha 19 weeks that would def be an achievement!! I admire Kizzy very much, shes keeping us on the map over there in the USA. I tend to look at pics of previous fitness winners at amateur level to compare though as if I compare to the pros Id never get up there
> 
> Soooooooo! Sunday - not the best I could've looked but I always knew I was 4 weeks behind and although I was hoping I'd catch up it wasn't to be. I was pretty disappointed when I first saw pics but after some straight talking from the coach I now feel much more positive. Got some feedback from Sarah Bridges who was judging my class and she confirmed what I already knew that I need to lose 10lbs esp off my butt hehe she said I had huge potential and that if I smash some size on me for next year and get in good condition I could do very well so that was really reassuring.
> 
> ...


massive well done and congrats on qualifying, I guess Ill meet you backstage at brits  nice outfit and looking great, not much to go :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Excellent pics, look great.
> 
> Yeah Kizzy just come 10th in the Olympia i believe. Have yet to see her routine but imagine would be as good as usual. Very down to earth lass too.
> 
> ...


Yeah I watched her routine she did a James Bond theme, very good routine with her usual flexibility moves  met her at the expo and she was really lovely..

Plan now is to diet for the British in 15 days and try my bestest to make top 6


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Ruta, judges said I had about 10lbs to lose which would be hard but has now been made harder by the fact that my back has given out  walking is painful so cardio is excruciating. Saw my physio today and had a deep tissue massage which will hopefully help, going to try and have them every 3 days to keep my glutes activated.. Cardio has changed to the bike just for this weekend to try and give my SI joint a break so hoping to get back to the cross trainer next week as need the incline for my butt!

I have to do cardio but can only do what I can do.. Gutting really as means I won't be at my best for Brits but hopefully I'll be better than my qualifier  trained shoulders and arms weds instead of legs because of my pelvic pain and am missing training today because of it but hoping to train tmr to make up for it... 15 days to go...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah here routines are amazing. She is already back hammering it in the gym!

Hope your back is ok an doesn't effect you for the Brits!!!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

So 11 days to go and I'm definitely feeling the pressure, can't wait for it to be over if I'm honest!! I'm struggling massively with my back pain, I can manage 20mins cardio before the pain gets too much so I'm having to change up my cardio so I can at least do something. Got a circuit that I'm going to do twice a day and see how that goes, I can't really take anything else from the diet as there's not much in there anyway! With the way things are going I should stand on stage at around 110lbs which will only be a few lbs off what I wanted and with everything that's happened I'm just going to be glad to get up there! Feel pretty tired well actually down right lethargic so this next week and a half is going to be pretty tough. Trained back and chest last night strength is WAY down  hehe stretching, double circuits and abit of routine practice if I can tonight... Come on!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Strengths not important right now though is it. Gutted on the back pain! I have the same and very frustratin when something holds you back when mentally you want to go all out!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

To be honest I'm pretty used to injuries getting in the way! I broke my back when I was 12 and have two screws holding my L5 in place  the sacroiliac pain is from my second pregnancy but unfortunately I haven't had enough time to really rest it so in 9 days that's exactly what I'm going to do!

Trained legs and did routine practice yesterday, only trained legs really lightly but omg the DOMS today are unbelievable haha

Feel much more positive last few days I think I've been putting way too much pressure on myself so I've basically stopped worrying! I'm not expecting to place top 6 as the ladies up against are veterans and if I'm honest just really excited to stand next to them on stage so my aim is to enjoy the whole experience and do the best I can with what I've got so now I feel totally relaxed and ready! Wish it was this weekend though I keep seeing adverts with amazing food so I'm salivating hourly!!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Weigh in.. 2lbs drop yippee and that's with reduced cardio coz of my back 

Busy week next week, hair, tan, photoshoot, finals plus the usual cardio and training pleasantries 

Bring it on!


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Its nearly over! See you Saturday at registration  x


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

defo said:


> Its nearly over! See you Saturday at registration  x


getting close now :bounce: , what time registration on Saturday?


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

fitrut said:


> getting close now :bounce: , what time registration on Saturday?


Heya fitrut, Fitness class are registering in the first group 9am but normally starts before.

Are you competing?


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

fitrut said:


> getting close now :bounce: , what time registration on Saturday?


Heya fitrut, Fitness class are registering in the first group 9am but normally starts before.

Are you competing?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

defo said:


> Heya fitrut, Fitness class are registering in the first group 9am but normally starts before.
> 
> Are you competing?


hey, yeah found the schedule on facebook

09:00 am

Juniors upto/incl 23 yrs and Beginners

Masters Men 40-50 years and over 50 years

Fitness Ladies

Bodyfitness Ladies

Intermediates up to 80 kg, up to 90 kg and over 90 kg

Competitors in these classes will not be registered after 10:00am

yes Im doing bodyfitness


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

fitrut said:


> hey, yeah found the schedule on facebook
> 
> 09:00 am
> 
> ...


Wicked, good luck. Hopefully have a chat at registration!

Top 6 only make it through to Sunday this year!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Kirstie not long to go whoop whoop! How's the shoulder holding out? Just read your journal well done on the weight loss and now I can't wait for your routine hehe bring it Aldershot style baby!!

Felt awesome at the start of this week but now starting to get tired, few more days to go! I'm so excited but actually more about meeting so many ladies I've watched the past few years and actually being one of them 

Had my hair sorted today and got a photo shoot tmr then it's action stations to get the kids packed off to nanny and grandads and then get all my stuff sorted AND the husbands coz he can't pack for sh1t 

T-minus 2 days!!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry Ruta only just signed in here but see you Saturday bright and early  x


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Kirstie not long to go whoop whoop! How's the shoulder holding out? Just read your journal well done on the weight loss and now I can't wait for your routine hehe bring it Aldershot style baby!!
> 
> Felt awesome at the start of this week but now starting to get tired, few more days to go! I'm so excited but actually more about meeting so many ladies I've watched the past few years and actually being one of them
> 
> ...


Heya, Carly shoulder is cool, not hurting any more got an MRI scan tomorrow. Thank you 2 days to go! Are you excited yet!?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

CharlieC25 said:


> Sorry Ruta only just signed in here but see you Saturday bright and early  x


def will do, not much to go :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah so glad your shoulder is feeling ok can't let anything get in the way of your shot at the title this year  erm yeah I'm excited but nerves started kicking in last night, couldn't sleep!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Massive well done today you looked amazing. Brilliant routine!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic.


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of updates but WHAT a weekend!

I scooped 3rd place in the UKBFF fitness category and am absolutely over the moon!

We traveled up to Manchester on Friday afternoon but sat in traffic so the journey took over 5 hours which was horrendous! Felt so stressed as needed to get my water in but didnt want to drink in the car as there was no where to pee! Checked in about 7pm did a quick second coat of tan and then headed to Frankie and Bennys for a nice bit of steak.. Couldnt sleep Friday night as was super nervous and during the day on Saturday I forgot to drink and so started to smooth out  This was ok though as they decided not to let us do our routines and although we were asked to do our quarter turns we werent being judged. It was hard waiting around all day being super nervous for 5 mins on stage but actually it really helped me as on Sunday I was not nervous at all. I knew what to expect and it was nice to know I hadnt been judged when I wasnt looking my best..

Sunday was awesome, backstage was less crowded with only top 6 competitors through and everything ran so smoothly. There were 7 girls in my category and they were all wicked, we had a great laugh and genuinely all wanted one another to do well, it was such a great atmosphere..

Routine went ok, a few moves didnt go to plan as they couldnt move the podium in the middle of the stage so it was a little off putting but didnt make a huge difference so I was generally pleased with how it went..

Quarter turns I need alot more practice at and I know I didnt score as highly in the physique round but seeing pics I dont think I looked out of place. Hubby had me in 4th place overall so when I got third I could not believe it!

I've attached a few pics from the show but still cant believe I came 3rd, I keep having to pinch myself!

Having a whole week off, no training, no diet, nothing! I've injured my back slightly so need to rest up and make sure it recovers completely before I start hitting the gym hard again.. Plan is to smash on as much size as I can and try and improve the gymnastics and routine.. I was thinking of doing the Stars but hubby has just booked in to have his op and he needs to diet down for it so think Im going to enjoy the rest and just get as much muscle on me as I can. Im going to try and stay relatively lean so the diet isnt so hard next year but I'm hoping for some good improvements for next year


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

WOW CHARLIE WELL DONE LOOK FLIPPING AMAZING!! Xxxx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Soooooo need to get my ass back and involved in the uk-m scene sorry for the neglect 

Had a whole week off training and diet, it was great although food was starting to lose taste by Sunday!

Trained shoulders and triceps last night and oh my goodness I was weak!! Was great beng back in the gym although I'm suffering with a lingering cold so my energy levels are pretty much zero and I haven't been able to talk for 3 days grrr supposed to have my first gymnastics session post comp tonight but I have a banging headache so spending the majority of the lesson upside down doesn't bode well for my head so rearranged for next week.

Going to see my new prep coach on Saturday, will elaborate more after I've seen them but I'm excited to see what this will bring. Also got a few other exciting things going on which I'll hopefully be able to elaborate on next week.. Team Burr is on a roll 

Routine idea for next year has already been chosen, outfit is pretty much sorted just need to decide on the music then I'm ready to choreograph away 

Going to train legs tmr but going to go very light as my pelvis and hamstring is feeling really good from having the rest so will get a nice pump and will stretch for 30 mins post workout to see how this helps..

Back and biceps on Friday which will be photographed for an article in a new online magazine for bodybuilders, I'm looking forward to shooting some more photos with Flexdem, Paul has a real talent for capturing you in the best light.

Got a friends wedding on Friday too which I am really excited by as we all have to wear 1940s style / red carpet evening gowns, bought a new dress and it is stunning hehe

Train hard my Iron Maidens


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Pretty busy weekend! Friday day had the photoshoot at the gym, have put a couple of pics below - was a great back and biceps session and Paul captured some awesome shots as always! For all of you who are on facebook check out Fitness Made EZ's page.. Had our friends wedding on Friday evening which was a 1940's theme so meant we had to dress up in evening ball gowns and gangster pin stripe suits - everyone had made the effort to dress up so it looked awesome. Was a lovely evening and now cant wait for our friends to start baby making 

Saturday - we went to meet my new prep coach which went really well. Jay had already decided that he liked him as they have been friends for a while but I have never met him and I can usually tell instantly if I will work well with someone. I did some research beforehand as a few friends use him but I must say meeting him he was lovely. Quite shy actually behind all the success! We went through my plan for the next 4-6 weeks and I am really excited. The diet is awesome, some great food LOTS of it, I can't eat it all at the moment to be honest but as the training increases so will the appetite.

Monday - THE START OF THE NEW PLAN! trained tonight with the husband which will now be our regular training day it was shoulders, triceps and biceps and OMG it was an INSANE session, we were both really shattered. If my shoulders dont grow on this plan then nothing will make them grow! I actually still have DOMS in my rear delts - that has not happened before!

Tuesday - stretching and routine practice. Found the music just need to edit it to 90 seconds and add a few bits in - have had another awesome idea for a routine so the next two are sorted haha!

Last night had my first session back at gymnastics as last week I was too poorly and I'm glad I waited as it was a wicked session! Finally worked out what was wrong with my backflip and turns out its my cartwheel before the backflip. I wasn't lunging enough so the cartwheel was short and therefore making my flick short so spent the first 30 mins working that out then it was fine. Worked on some aerials so my left glute is Fing KILLING me today. Did some handstand practice and then worked on some new moves for next years routine. Coach has upped the challenge and difficulty level and to be honest I'm nervous about this BUT I have 9 months before I need to start dieting for next year so plenty of time to really get these moves nailed.

I found a pic of me when I was pregnant literally before I gave birth so I've added that pic and then a side shot of me on stage 18 months later - Believe to achieve!

Legs tonight as did gymnastics last night instead... gonna hurt!!


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey, Iv just seen your journal...it's brilliant. I saw you at leamington spa and you were amazing!!!! Your routine was spot on, me and my friends were blown away by it. You would be **** hot on a pole!! Lol. Well done for everything you have achieved and with 2 little ones too. You look great xx


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha thanks Lou, I have done abit of pole dancing socially as a few of my friends are exotic dancers but this was years ago I'd more than likely slide to the bottom of the pole in a heap now  xx


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

awesome transformation - hard work has definitely paid off


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok so properly neglected uk-m for the last couple of weeks! Been really struggling motivation wise. Training has been awesome but diet and stretching has been seriously neglected. Luckily I've not lost too much range of movement from the lack of stretching but I'm back on it now. Diet is better although still cleaning it up day by day. Put on about 14lbs since comp, I am looking fuller in the shoulders but the majority of it is water and fat so added in some cardio to drop a few lbs.. Not that fussed though this is what off season is all about 

Trained shoulders Monday night, should've done arms too but hubby and I ran out of time with the babysitter so tonight I will do arms and then legs boom!


----------



## CharlieC25 (Oct 27, 2008)

Finished off my arm workout wednesday, it was an awesome session and did legs after which was also good, I didn't go as heavy as I could have but concentrated on form and really feeling the contraction and bugger me the doms today have been unreal.. Brilliant!

Hubby and I picked up our new wheels today, went to nandos for lunch and then did some shoulders, then blasted back and chest it was a wicked session..

Steak tonight then friends over tmr night plus a whole lot of studying joyful! Train hard


----------

